# Makeup that doesn't get on clothes?



## Bey28 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can anyone recommend something to keep makeup from rubbing off onto clothes? I use blot powder to set my foundation and help it stay put on my face but that won't stop it from rubbing off onto clothes.  Any ideas?


----------



## lara (Jan 21, 2007)

...don't wear clothes that rub onto your face? 

Wearing water-based foundations and setting with powder help to minimise transfer, but the only sure-fire way to prevent make-up transfer is to not wear make-up. Nothing will make it completely adhere to your face and never rub off.


----------



## Bey28 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_...don't wear clothes that rub onto your face? 

Wearing water-based foundations and setting with powder help to minimise transfer, but the only sure-fire way to prevent make-up transfer is to not wear make-up. Nothing will make it completely adhere to your face and never rub off._

 
I certainly can't go naked now can I?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I plan on continuing to wear makeup. I enjoy it too much to stop. Since I do use a water based foundation and blot powder (as previously mentioned), any suggestions/tips to make the makeup more transfer resistant would be greatly appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## kinda_sexy (Jan 21, 2007)

THe only way to prevent the foundation-blush rubbing on neck collar of shirts problem is simple: apply foundation/mu after dressing, and washing your face off as soon as you come home, and then undress.

I use fix+ spray from MAC to set my mu but mu still gets on my clothes if i dress after applying makeup


----------



## Rebeckki (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah I always do my makeup after I've put on my clothes. I don't use foundation much so I don't usually have that problem. Powder doesn't really set it that well. I guess if you wait an extra 10 minutes, the foundation should've soaked in more so it'll be slightly less likely to rub off onto your clothes. But there isn't really a 100% certain way to prevent this.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 21, 2007)

What foundation are you wearing? what sort of skin-prep do you do prior to applying your makeup? what is your skin like (dry, oily, etc.)? 

these things will all effect this. Also, not wearing clothing which rubs against your face is a plus, as others have stated.


----------



## Bey28 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_What foundation are you wearing? what sort of skin-prep do you do prior to applying your makeup? what is your skin like (dry, oily, etc.)? 

these things will all effect this. Also, not wearing clothing which rubs against your face is a plus, as others have stated._

 
Thanks for the above suggestions but I probably need to be more specific
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sometimes when you hug someone you may brush against their clothing and then they have a horrible stain from your makeup.  It sucks! So, I just wanted to know if you ladies have any tricks/tips that help the makeup to transfer less.  I already know that nothing will make it 100% transfer resistant and I also know the obvious stuff i.e. shirt on before makeup, giving it the time to set, blot powder, etc.  They make lipsticks that are supposed to be transfer resistant and I wanted to know if there was also something out there that helps face products to be more transfer resistant.  

I hope I provided the necessary clarification and if you have helpful comments I would definitely appreciate it.  If not, oh well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FYI-Here's my makeup routine: cleanse face, moisturizer, face primer, foundation (water based clinique superbalanced compact creme foundation), then I set with blot powder.  I have normal/combination skin.  It's very rarely oily but if so then in the T zone area. TIA


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 21, 2007)

The only thing and the best thing I can recommend for that is Revlon Colorstay Foundation. That stuff you put it on you can't take it off. MAC Makes a pro longwear lipcolor that I have found to be the best by far. As for blush the best thing you can use is a tint.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 23, 2007)

Estee Lauder Double Wear is the best. I must admit, it will rub off a little but nothing compared other foundations. If my jacket brushes my face, there is no makeup but if I embrace someone, there will be a little rub off. The good thing is that if you brush it off, you can get almost ALL of it off. 

http://www.esteelauder.com/templates..._ID  =PROD7654


----------



## ebonyannette (Jan 24, 2007)

I havent tried it but I heard NARS doesnt really transfer as much either. I am notorious for leaving my SUPER DARK foundation on peoples nice shirts. I try to lift my chin up when I hug people that helps alot. 

As far as on your own clothes try not putting your foundation under your jawline. If it matches just take your m/u to the jawline and  buff with your 187 at the jawline I never go under my chin or anything with my foundation. HTH


----------

